# (LHHS) [Mini-Game] (OOC: Thread I): Gruegel Mountain: Kobold Empire!



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2002)

*Campaign Setting:* The World of the Light Hearted Hack n' Slash
*The Characters:* 4 1st Level Kobolds
*The Location:* Gruegel Mountain, near Trigun
*The Story:* Four young, goal-oriented kobolds will try to go about forming their own kobold tribe, defend it from invaders, and eventually attract a Dragon Patron to seal the deal on your newly acquired home.

*Character Creation*
All players will be Kobolds. There are four or more sub-species of kobolds in this campaign world, they are Green/Black/Red/White and there may be others. Each race has an advantage and a weakness, and although you will all start as Green Kobolds, I'll give you a chance to follow the process of becoming a different species as the game progresses, but that choice will be up to you.

21 Point Buy is alloted to every PC Kobold, and 10 GP of equipment. Your first adventure will be to search out your own cave in Gruegel Mountain, so prepare as best you can for this.

I have supplied a map to compare to the LHHS, this map shows the approximate location of this mountain on the map. The current LHHS thread has a map of the whole continent.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 19, 2002)

I'd like to play, preferably a cleric.  

21 point buy is as per DMG (starting at 8 points per stat), is it?


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Kobold Monk en route.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 19, 2002)

*Kris*
Female Green Kobold Sorc 1
Small-size humanoid (Reptillian)
HD: 1d4 + 0 (4)
Init: +2(3)
Speed: 30ft
AC: 14(15) (+2(3) dex, +1 Natural, +1 size)
Attacks: +2(3) ranged, -3 Melee
Damage: -
SQ/SA: 60ft. Darkvision, Light sensitivity
Saves: Fort: +0, Ref: +2(3), Will +2 
Abilities: Str 4, Dex 14 (16), Con 11, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 16
Skills: Profession (Herbalist) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +1, Craft (Poison/Drugs) +2, Search +2, Craft (Trapmaking) +6, Profession (Miner) +2
Feats: Draconic Bloodline
Appearance: Age 19, height 3'1", 51 lbs
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Deity: Kurtulmak
Languages: Draconic

Spells: (Save DC: 10 + Spell level + 4)
0-- Level Spells (Cantrips) (6/day)
Ghost Sound
Mending
Ray of Frost
Detect Magic

1st-- Level spells (4/day)
Sleep
Shield
Nystal's Magic Aura

Posessions:
Spade
Waterskin
Rope (hemp) 50 ft. (x2)
Trail Rations (x2)
Caltrops x4
Leather pouch.
Basic spellcomponents

Familiar:
*Wenzel*
Bat familiar: CR --; Diminutive magical beast; HD1; hp 1/2 master's; Init +2 (Dex); Spd f ft., fly 40 ft. (good); AC 17; Atk --; Face/Reach 1 ft. by 1 ft./0 ft.; SQ Blindsight, grant +2 Dexterity, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link; AL Neutral Evil; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +4; Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 4.
_Skills_: Listen +9, Move Silently +16, Spot +9 (or master's skills).
_Blindsight_ (Ex): "Sonar" with 120-ft. range. Adds +4 to Spot and Listen checks. Negated by _Silence_ (in which case the bat can see 10 ft.).


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2002)

Noticed the other Sorc, so switched to Druid

Daris, Female Kobold Druid 1
Str: 5 (1 points, -4 race)
Dex: 14 (4 points, +2 race)
Con: 10 (2 points)
Int: 12 (4 points)
Wis: 14 (6 points)
Cha: 12 (4 points)

AC: 13  HP: 8

Club: -3/1d6-3 damage
Sling: +2/1d4 damage

Skills: Animal Empathy(+5/4), Craft:Trapmaking(+7/4), Search(+5/2), Spellcraft(+5/4), Wilderness Lore(+6/4), 

Feats: Point Blank Shot

Animal Companions: 2 weasels, 1 Owl

Spells per day: 3/2
Usual lvl 0 spells:
Read Magic, Detect Magic, Create Water 

Usual lvl 1 spells
Obscuring Mist, Goodberry

Equipment: Belt pouch, 20 sling bullets, Waterskin, 2 Tindertwigs, Holly and mistletoe, 3 days trail rations, 3 pints oil, Flint+Steel, 2GP


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Freepo Grox - Kobold Monk.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Kobold ranger!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 19, 2002)

Plz tell me, I can get in as well, plz, plz!

I want it so badly!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 19, 2002)

So final char is up! I like these small simple games  At least you get some action here.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 19, 2002)

Hmmm 2 more spots to fill, wonder who'll have their chars up first  Hope to see it's started tomorrow morning


----------



## Timothy (Dec 19, 2002)

what exactly are the kobold rules for char generation?

I'll be a palladin kobold with -4 str and +2 dex, that okay?
(geez, those two thread have a lot in common )


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

*Kyp son of Yip Leader of the (and it goes on forever...)*

Kobold ranger level 1 alignment: lawful Evil
str:10, dex: 14, con: 12, int: 10, wis: 11, Cha: 10
Feat: Improved initative (+6 total)
skills
Wilderness lore: +4
Rope use: +6
hide:+10
move silently:+6

equipment 
Club
dagger (off hand)
back pack 
water skin
more when I actualy write him up.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 19, 2002)

lawful Evil please 

We need the cleric in the final spot.. so someone... please make a cleric! 

had hoped for a rogue instead of a monk.. but what the heck


----------



## Timothy (Dec 19, 2002)

Kurt Malak
Male Kobold, palla 1Small-size humanoid (Reptillian)
HD: 1D10 + 0 (10)
Init: +2
Speed: 30ft
AC: 15 (+2 dex, +1 padded, +1 Natural, +1 size)
Attacks: +4 ranged, +3 Melee
Damage: Half Spear 1D6+1, Sling 1D4
SQ/SA: 60ft. Darkvision, Light sensitivity, Lay on hands (cause wonds?) Detect good, Divine health, Divine Grace
Saves: Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will +2 
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 18, Cha 13
Skills: Diplomacy +4
Feats: Dodge
Appearance: Age 22, height 3'11", 71 lbs
Alignment: Lawful Evil
Deity: Kurtulmak
Languages: Draconic

Equipment:
Half-spear
Padded armor
Sling (10 bullets)
Hammer
Miners pick
Chalk
4 pitons
1 square yard Canvas
Lawful evil is gonna be a bit tricky if I'm a palladin, do I have to make another char or should I make a lawful evil palla of kurtulmak, and change all the healing powers into cause wounds? and etect good, and so on?

Edit: Changed him to lawful evil. and added equipment


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2002)

StalkingBlue said:
			
		

> *I'd like to play, preferably a cleric.
> 
> 21 point buy is as per DMG (starting at 8 points per stat), is it? *



 Yep. No confusion here.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 19, 2002)

*Koddok Trank*
Male green kobold Clr1 (Kurtulmak) 
Small humanoid (kobold) 

HD: 1d8+0 (8) 
Initiative: +0 
AC: 12 (+1 size, +1 natural) 

Atk & dmg: 
club -1 melee (1d6-2) 
sling +1 ranged (1d4) - range increment 50' 

SQ:  Darkvision 60', light sensitivity
SA:  cleric spells;  rebuke undead  
Speed:  20' (30 without sack) 
Fort +2, Refl +0, Will +6
Str 7, Dx 10, Cn 10, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 14
Alignment:  LE 

Skills: 
Craft (trapmaking) +2 (racial) 
Heal +6 (4 ranks, +2 Ws) 
Hide +6 (2 ranks, +4 size) 
Profession (mining) +2 (racial) 
Search +2 (racial) 

Feats: Iron Will 

Languages:  Draconic, Common (=2 skill points)  

Domain powers:  
Luck - One reroll per day (Ex).  
Trickery - Bluff, Disguise and Hide are class skills.  

Spells usually prepared (5/4+1; DC = 12 + spell level):     
0 - Detect magic, cure minor wounds (x2), detect poison, purify food and drink  
1 - Bless, cure light wounds, cause fear, obscuring mist;  change self   

Equipment:  
Unholy symbol, wooden, on leather thong (1gp - 0lb) 
Club (0gp - 3lb) 
Sling and 10 bullets (0.1gp - 5lb) 
Waterskin, small (1gp - 1lb) 
Signal whistle (0.8gp - 0lb) on leather thong 
Carried in knotted rag on belt:  
Flint & steel (1gp - 0 lb) 
Green chalk x3 (0.03gp - 0lb) 
Bits of charcoal (0gp - 0lb) 
1sp
7cp

Sack (0.1gp - 0lb) 
Carried in sack: 
Fishing net (4gp - 5lb)   
Trail rations x2 (1gp - 0.5lb) 
Oil x3 (0.3gp - 3lb) 
Pot, iron (0.5gp - 10lb) 

Load:  -16/-34/-52
Encumbrance:  Medium (27.5lb) / Light without sack (9lb)


Koddok Trank's scales are rust, running to wine red at the edges - a kobold born not to hide, but to rule, as he has long convinced himself.  

As Kurtulmak's cleric, he's elite and he knows it.  Already more powerful at his young age than many an adept, he firmly believes that he is meant to build a new, greater tribe in Kurtulmak's honour.  

Disdainful of mere temporal power and without competitors in the clerical field, he has usually kept aloof from other young kobolds' rivalries.  He will kill, maim and sacrifice ruthlessly if necessary to further the ends of the tribe (as he sees them), but apart from that he regards infighting as folly, and dangerous at that.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Kurt Malak
> Male Kobold, palla 1Small-size humanoid (Reptillian)
> Lawful evil is gonna be a bit tricky if I'm a palladin, do I have to make another char or should I make a lawful evil palla of kurtulmak, and change all the healing powers into cause wounds? and etect good, and so on?
> 
> Edit: Changed him to lawful evil. *



Sure will be. Paladins can ONLY be lawful Good.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 19, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Sure will be. Paladins can ONLY be lawful Good. *




Not sure I understand what you mean.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not sure I understand what you mean. *



Paladins are only good. you cannot be an evil paladin. you would not be a paladin any more if you were evil.
therefore you cannot play an evil Paladin.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 20, 2002)

I know officially it can't!

but there's always unofficially 

and I'll make another char if this one isn't aproved.

And now I'm going to sleep, have to het up early tomorrow (it's 2 AM, so I should say TODAY) to make preparations for the next DND session which will be startin at 10 AM.

Cya all Tomorrow eeeehhhrrr today

C you all tonight!


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2002)

*TFO*
I'm curious about the Craft: Poisonmaking/Drugs. I use a very very slight variation of craft, where the specificity (ha) determines the DC.

For instance, Craft: Blacksmithing functions for making weapons and armor, but the DC for either is 5 higher than it would be for each individual skill. Alchemy is a general purpose craft skill, and it covers poisons/drugs, at a DC 5 points higher than the normal DC. However, I don't have the BoVD, so I'm not sure if Poison/Drugs is all one skill. I'm on default to say each specific application is a seperate skill, since Alchemy is the broader skill that applies to both (at a higher DC).

I like the stat distribution, spell selection, equipment, and skill choices. Good character.

*Jemal*
Str: 5 (1 points, -4 race)
Dex: 16 (6 points, +2 race)
Con: 10 (2 points)
Int: 12 (4 points)
Wis: 14 (6 points)
Cha: 12 (4 points)

You had Dex listed as 4 points, but your score requires 6.

I like the choice of weasels and I like the skill distribution. I worry about the eagle, however, as there may be a lot of underground time necessary, and I think Eagles don't have the appropriate vision abilities. An owl or bat might be a better choice, but it's entirely up to you.

*Garyh*

Printed your sheet out. Just gotta know, How'd you do that?

Everything looks right I think... though this is the first kobold monk I've seen (though that kobold samurai was quite the badass art...).

*Argent*

Your stuff checks out. Looks good, can't wait to see the write up.

*Timothy*

Well, finally someone has something difficult. Now where is my book of evil classes...

So your either stuck playing an ex-paladin... or your going to have to make a different character. Black-Guard is achievable eventually, if you get your BaB to 6, but that seems difficult as an ex-paladin. Your better off playing something else, and I think a cleric would be the way to go, as a Tribe needs someone like that, but your free to go wherever you want -as long as it is by the rules.

*StalkingBlue*
I'll let you in as well... bringing the final players to 6. Just so long as everyone is focused enough to post fast enough to progress the game, that's good. I'll open the thread tomorrow after school, so be ready.

That's right, Christmas break is about to start for me. That means this game, the epic game, the irr, and the lhhs will all get regular updates around the holidays.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Garyh
> 
> Printed your sheet out. Just gotta know, How'd you do that?
> 
> ...




As for the character sheet, that was done using PCGen 4.0.0.  They have a newer version out, I just haven't updated yet.  I uploaded the output to my website.  One thing to note - I accidentally gave him an extra feat;  Freepo should not have Endurance.  I was just too lazy to redo and reload the sheet.  

I finish my semester tomorrow, too - that's why I'm about to start DMing four games. 

EDIT:  PCGen only has OGL stuff, no splatbooks, and so that's why I often do my PCs up as a post.  But I was in a hurry on Freepo to snag a spot, and he was pure OGL, so I that's why I used PCGen.

And before you ask, the don't have d20 Modern in PCGen yet, but they're working on it.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 20, 2002)

Question to creamsteak:  
Common appeared the reasonable choice as Koddok's additional language because we are starting out on the surface.  Whether that is so or not is for you to decide.  I'll switch to Undercommon if this is more logical from what you have in mind.  


Question to all players:  
Did anyone think of bringing an axe?  Would be nice if we were able to cut wood for you trapmaking experts to use ...


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

StalkingBlue said:
			
		

> *Question to all players:
> Did anyone think of bringing an axe?  Would be nice if we were able to cut wood for you trapmaking experts to use ... *




No axe here.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

Axes? We don' need no stinking axes!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2002)

Hmm... Somone make a fighter specializing in axes, then we can borrow yours. *L*


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2002)

StalkingBlue said:
			
		

> *Question to creamsteak:
> Common appeared the reasonable choice as Koddok's additional language because we are starting out on the surface.  Whether that is so or not is for you to decide.  I'll switch to Undercommon if this is more logical from what you have in mind.
> *



*

That is appropriate, and I recommend you choose any chromatic dragon's additional languages as your personal list to choose from. Though, off hand, I can't remember what languages Dragons know, and I'm not sure if the MM states it.

For instance, I figure a Red could know Draconic, in addition to Infernal, Abyssal, Ignan, Celestial, and possibly others...*


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 20, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Axes? We don' need no stinking axes! *




Ha!  You don't speak to Kurtulmak's Voice in that tone!


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 20, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That is appropriate, and I recommend you choose any chromatic dragon's additional languages as your personal list to choose from. Though, off hand, I can't remember what languages Dragons know, and I'm not sure if the MM states it.
> 
> For instance, I figure a Red could know Draconic, in addition to Infernal, Abyssal, Ignan, Celestial, and possibly others... *




Good point.  The MM informs us only that - surprise - "all dragons speak Draconic".   
I'm not intelligent enough to have bonus languages anyway, so it's a moot point.  (Two of my skill points went into learning Common, as I've noted in the stats.)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

I merely speak draconic like all Kobolds anyway 

And Creamy, Craft Poison is in Song and Silence along with the appropriate DC's and stuff. I'm in fact going for my personal variant of the WotC screwup *Drow Poison*.

Official cost from City of the Spider Queen = 75 gp market value.

Crafting poisons with the basic materials handy = 1/6th market value cost so 12.5 gp per dose for a Fort DC 17 Prim. sleep 1d6 min sec. none. 

Per week you can craft your roll times the DC for the poison or drug in gp. Next level I'm gonna max out craft poison so that would give me +5 to the craft DC, craft drow poison is presumably the lowest DC for a complex item like poison so DC 15 (Yee what a coincidence ). Taking 10 would give me a result of 15.

15 times 15 = 225 gp worth in poison this week

225 divided by 75 = 3 doses crafted a week. Just need 2 hours a day at your brewing pot  orso I believe to craft it.

Craft drugs is nowhere listed but since drugs are poisons I thought they might fit but if you see them as different I'll switch it to craft (poison) instead.

The poison might be potent for it's cost but at least a usable poison at a usable level. 

I think I'll just be the local Kobold Pharmacist 

The herbalist is offcourse to identify the herbs and plants to craft the target poisons from.

And I think someone should use an axe... I bought rope, caltrops and a spade for that purpose so... people someone buy a damned axe! 

Btw Ghost sound + traps = fun  

Craft traps is in Song and Silence as well so I got the rules handy when I get started on that.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2002)

"Buy an axe" he says.  Apparently he hasn't realized that the cheapest axe (Handaxe, 6gp) would be a fairly large investment for people who only have 10gp to spend.  Unless it's also going to be your main weapon, that's a big chunk of money to spend.

HEY, CS, Can we get a cheap hatchet or something?  How much would that cost?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

A saw would work?

Btw someone with craft (Bowyer) or something would be great.. all that wood around... we could make our own crossbows. THat would be a great first thing to achieve.. crossbows are great and bolts cost nothing to craft.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *A saw would work? *



are any of us intelligent enough not to saw off one of our own legs?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

Nothing wrong with 10 int when you see that the whole human dwarf and lef populations are still alive with all fours 

Btw someone with craft (Bowyer) or something would be great.. all that wood around... we could make our own crossbows. THat would be a great first thing to achieve.. crossbows are great and bolts cost nothing to craft.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 20, 2002)

This party lacks an good fighter, or a good rogue.
So I'll became either one of that, I;ll post my char tomorrow, since I have DND roght now, and a party right after that.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

Go rogue please, take craft bowyer (for crossbows and bolts), and take craft traps and that stuff. We'll need it. Crafting will be your friend. (and ours )

And don't buy weapons for your 10 gp!!! Just buy caltrops and a knife and a saw orso. With some hemp rope, oil, more oil and trail rations and flint and steel.
With that we can make fire.. and oil... and.. you know  Traps... traps will be our best bet here. Can construct them from natural stuff without gp cost and all we need is some stuff. I got some rope already and a spade. Now some stuff like a saw and another crafter orso will be all we need to get started. 

I'm really exited about this game, it's fun!  10gp, lol! So cool. Especially since light crossbows and short or half spears are our first goal.

Cream, what do you say you need to create alchemist fire? In basic materials that is. The craft DC and so I can get but what for basic materials you need so we might go and find them. If that's impossible I'll stick with my current skills. (Exept I might redifine my craft drugs/poison to just poison i you desire so.)

And it's fun to create your own stuff from the stuff you gather from the trees around you instead of buying it all. It's cool as well to defend out little hideout instead of burning someone elses down for a change 

And have fun tonight 

I'm leaving in 20 mins for an exam that will last 4 hours :S WIll be back in 9 hours orso after that. Have to travel 2 hours to get there and 2 hours back *shrug* But 2 weeks vacation after that... finally.

Cream, I'm really looking forward to this straight forward, simple, but COOL game!


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 20, 2002)

A saw will be scaly.  Kurtulmak likes saws.  

Now we have spades, and caltrops, and ropes, and oil, and makesparks-thingies, and a pot, and a net, and a mountain with trees, and soon a cave.  

Kurtulmak is with us! 
Kurtulmak is scaly.  Kurtulmak is green.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

All hail Kurtulmak!!!!!!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

*just 1 feat @ level 1 sucks bollox, I need 2 feats*

Aha!!!!! I forgot the familiar!

[First spellcasting PC in 4 years of gaming. Psions and rogues baby ]

Btw Creamy I went over the AD&D rules for crafting poisons and making plant based drugs that kind of nonsense and there they used the Profession (Herbalist) skill for crafting poisons, well natural and plant based ones. But herbs can be used for healing and the rest of the works as well, just depends on what you find.

I mailed you a AD&D list of herbs and a global effect of what they can do, so heal, craft a potent poison out of them, anything like that.

So preferably by me it's gonna be a Profession (Herbalist) skill that just let's me do things with herbs, like creating basic healing things, craft plant based poisons, create plant based drugs, and more of that kind. You'll find it in the 99kb PDF.

In the netbook of feats I also found a feat called *Apothecary*, I'd be willing to take that with the appropriate skill (you pick) to allow drug/poison/natural herb stuff crafting/creation/brewing.

Or if you say, we stick with the Knowledge (Herbs) and Profession (herbalist), that's fine with me.

Greetz, Kris.



[EDIT: Also found *Draconic Bloodline* in the netbook of feats, and since we're Kobolds it caught my eye. It grants +1 to the save DC or arcane spells and it grants bards and sorcs bonus spells KNOWN as well as bonus spells they can CAST based on their primairy ability modifier. If you allow this one.. very powerfull I know I'll take it.]

[EDIT: Is it a too strange a thought to grant us all a bonus 1st level feat as a human to make up a little for the 10 gp and 21 pb     ]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

Jemal, you have AC 14 not 13, you forgot +1 size or +1 Nat to AC 

And I jumbled my stats around, nobody likes Str anyway


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

*enjoy!*

Kyp son of Yip Leader of the (and it goes on forever...)

Kobold ranger level 1 alignment: lawful Evil
Str: 10, Dex: 14, con: 12, Int: 10, Wis: 11, Cha: 10
Hits: 11
BAB: +1 (+1/+3) Fort: +3, Ref: +2, Will: 0
AC: 14 (+2 Dex, +1 natural, +1 size)
Feat: Improved initiative (+6 total)
Favored Enemy: Goblinoids
Skills
Wilderness lore: +4
Rope use: +6
hide: +10
move silently: +6

Equipment:
Club [0]
Dagger: off hand [2gp]
Sack [1sp]
Water skin [1gp]
Rope: 50’ [1gp]
2 days rations [1gp]
10 flasks of oil (Molotov Cocktails) [1gp]
Flint and steel [1gp]

Background:
Kyp slaughtered his brothers and sisters in order to be the next chief of his clan.
He is devious and backstabbing and just a wonderful Kobold. Not one of those wussy “Lets stab them with our spears” Kobolds but a “let me slit their throats while they hear their babies scream” kind of Kobold. He would have made his mother proud if he hadn’t killed and eaten her.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

Cream you might wanna recheck my PC. The added familiar changed a few things, and I downed my str and dex by 2 points and added +2 to cha.

And I'd like to know what you think of that Draconic bloodline thingy feat thing and if we're stickign with 1 feat or not (Prolly yes but anyway.)

Nice Argent, I like him already! *wink wink*


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2002)

Wicked Giggles?

Hey TFO, I think we're using Alchemy for Craft: Drugs/Poison. I've got a list of my own alchemical ingrediants... based on the video game that inspired most of my modifications in this campaign world. I'll try and get it up.

And Kyp looks good.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

If you get them up I'll just change Profession (Herbalist) to Alchemy then... As soon as I can take a look at them.

But which knowledge skill do I have to keep for the purpose of finding the neccessary ingredients from the surrounding hillsides and forest? Still Knowledge (Herbs) or...?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Cream you might wanna recheck my PC. The added familiar changed a few things, and I downed my str and dex by 2 points and added +2 to cha.
> 
> And I'd like to know what you think of that Draconic bloodline thingy feat thing and if we're stickign with 1 feat or not (Prolly yes but anyway.)
> 
> Nice Argent, I like him already! *wink wink* *




I'm fine with Draconic Bloodline, and maybe some other feats from the netbook. I had an out-dated copy a while ago, and although some of the feats make no sense, it's relatively well done. One feat I remember disliking was "Armor Specialization" which gave you a +1 dodge bonus in a specific armor. I had a problem with that because I couldn't figure out how you could dodge better wearing full plate than wearing no armor... but had they made it a +1 Something else bonus it would have been fine.

We are sticking with 1 feat.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *If you get them up I'll just change Profession (Herbalist) to Alchemy then... As soon as I can take a look at them.
> 
> But which knowledge skill do I have to keep for the purpose of finding the neccessary ingredients from the surrounding hillsides and forest? Still Knowledge (Herbs) or...? *




I'm still thinking that it would be Knowledge (Nature), Alchemy, Profession (Herbalist), and Craft (Poison) as the four different applicable skills.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2002)

There are four properties for every type of alchemical ingrediant. Each property can be unlocked by using one of the four standard Alchemy Tools. These items can be bought as an Alchemists Lab. A Masterwork set can be bought at it's price as well. +1 Costs 1000 more, +2 Costs 4000 more, and so on.

Mortar & Pestle
Retort
Calcinator
Alembic

Finally, the list of items is included in .doc format. Each of the four properties is listed.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2002)

Alright, I think I've got my decision.

Alchemy can be used to make poisons, antidotes, cures, and anything else that can be made with a specific application skill. All Alchemy applications to make something that is not normally made with an alchemy check (like poison) has a DC 5 higher than usual.

Craft (Poison/Drugs) is a specific application skill, so the DC is normal when making these items, but you can't make other items with this skill at all.

Profession (Herbalist) is for items that function as the opposite of poison. This is another specific application skill.

Knowledge (Nature) is the skill required in order to identify all of these items you need at their normal DC, otherwise the DC is 5 higher.

That should summarize it.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

Ok cream, looks good to me. I'll finish the skills now and finish it up with that last edit!

[Btw the bat seems even more powerfull then a toad or am I mistaken?]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

Hmm can I switch the Profession (Miner) +2 for the Herbalist? Would be nice...  

And when are we planning to get this started? I'm soo looking forward to this.

[EDIT: You can take the recruiting out of the thread name.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

> Armor Specialization




Cream... it's even a +2 dodge bonus *shrug* !!!!

Armor Focus was a +1 bonus.

(Yes they stack.. doh *shrug again*)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

Hmm can't pick my last level 1 spell... Mage Armor (+4 AC 1hour/level), Skittish Nerves (+5 init, 1 min/level), Color Spray, magic missile...

Help please


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Hmm can't pick my last level 1 spell... Mage Armor (+4 AC 1hour/level), Skittish Nerves (+5 init, 1 min/level), Color Spray, magic missile...
> 
> Help please  *



i times like this I always recomend Nystal's Magic Aura.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

DOne 

Char's finished now I believe.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

Argent, mind sharing your PC's Saves with us ?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Argent, mind sharing your PC's Saves with us ? *



Why? don't you have your own?  

Get right on it. will be out getting drunk tonight. talk much later


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Hmm can I switch the Profession (Miner) +2 for the Herbalist? Would be nice...
> 
> And when are we planning to get this started? I'm soo looking forward to this.
> 
> [EDIT: You can take the recruiting out of the thread name.] *




Took Recruiting out. I won't add the +2 Herbalist, you'll just have to find another way to increase your skills.

The game will begin soon enough, I'll do a close-up fractal map of the mountain and the surrounding area.... a little topography and geography, and then It'll be ready for you all to claim.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 21, 2002)

> The game will begin soon enough, I'll do a close-up fractal map of the mountain and the surrounding area.... a little topography and geography, and then It'll be ready for you all to claim.




Nice! Hope to see it tomorrow! Off to bed now and tomorrow morning off to see the TTT


----------



## Timothy (Dec 21, 2002)

okay, I'll make a trapmaker rogue. Also, I'm sorry that I'm not able to post as much as you guys are doing, also I noticed your hours on the board seem to be around 2 AM for me (not a real problem, I usually end up being here after all at that time)

Anyway, It's 3 AMK right now and I'm tire d as my dog (who is fast asleep right now.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2002)

We're actually on completely different time already. There are 8 or more hours difference between my time and TFOs, so it just happens that either I'm staying up late or getting up early when we are on at the same time. So, in general, your 100% fine.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 21, 2002)

Just a point - I hate netbooks b/c people tend to use them as an opportunity to "fix" things they don't like.  Take this "Armour Specialization" for example.  I have the actual BOOK it's from.

The Quintessential Fighter

[size="+1"]Armour Specialisation[/size]
Choose either light, medium, or heavy armour.  You are especially adept at wearing this category of armour to best effect, instinctively turning to catch each blow on the most solid plates.  Sword strikes and spear thrusts will merely bounce or slide off.

*Prefrequisites:* Proficient with armour type, B.A.B. +2 or higher.
*Benefit:* You add a +1 competence bonus to your armour class in melee combat whilst wearing this type of armour.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2002)

Wow, that is way better done. Competence Bonus makes way more sense, as does the BAB prereq. And it only applies to melee combat, so that's slightly a bane, but then again it makes it more sound.

Oh, and I opened the game thread.

Oh, and I'm not allowing the Netbook, just the couple TFO has pulled out, like Draconic Bloodline since those are feats that can be directly tied to this particular mini-game.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 21, 2002)

Look at my location.  I'm in a different time zone yet again.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 21, 2002)

I live in the Netherlands so.. not that much difference (0 hours ) from Germany


----------



## Timothy (Dec 21, 2002)

zullen we dan maar nederlands gaan praten?? 

I'm from the netherlands too, so that's three in the same time zone, so I'm just babbling.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 21, 2002)

Updated Kyp. 
gave saves and Favored enemy.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 21, 2002)

*Praka Tia*

Male Kobold, Rogue 1 
Small-size humanoid (Reptillian)
HD: 1d6 +2 (8)
Init: +7
Speed: 30ft
AC: 15 (+3 dex, +1 Natural, +1 size)
Attacks: +4 ranged, +0 Melee
Damage: Throwing Stick (javelin) 1D6-1, Pointy Stick (half Spear) 1D6-1
SQ/SA: 60ft. Darkvision, Light sensitivity, sneak attack (1D6)
Saves: Fort: +2, Ref: +5, Will +0 
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 8
Skills: Climb +2, Craft (Trapmaking) +6, Craft (Bowyer) +3, Disable Device +3, Hide +6, Move silently +6, search +5, Spot +3, Use rope +6, Craft (woodworking) +3.
Feats: Iproved Initiative
Appearance: Age 18, height 3'5", 60 lbs
Alignment: Lawful Evil
Deity: Kurtulmak
Languages: Draconic

When Praka was young (and even to this day) he was always the lowest in the pecking order, and was always ordered around, to do all the things the others wouldn't want to do. He developped sneaking skills to avoid all those tasks, and started making his own private lair, which he defended with traps, featuring Pointy Sticks, Throwing Sticks and Shooty Things.
When in a group where hiding is impossible, he will always suck up to the leader(s)


----------



## Timothy (Dec 21, 2002)

Equipment

4 Sq yards Canvas (old, greyish-brownish, suited voor minor illusion spells to create a look of normal ground.) 4 SP.
chalk, 3 pieces (3 CP)
Hammer (5 SP)
Rope (hemp) (1 GP)
Torches (10) (1 SP)
Point Stick (Half spear) (1 GP)
Artisan Tools (for traps and bow) (5 GP)
Throwing Stick (javelin) (1 GP)
3 ladders (3 CP)
Oil, 9 pints (9 SP)


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2002)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=34520

That's the thread in the RG to post your characters.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 21, 2002)

Kyp is posted.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 21, 2002)

Koddok's posted.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 22, 2002)

> Favored Enemy: Goblinoids




Haha nobody likes little green men! Euhm wait a minute


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 22, 2002)

*A few pointers for Timothy...*



> Feats: Draconic Bloodline




1)Timothy...? What the heck are you doing with this feat as a rogue =]

2)And you have a Constitution score of 14, that gives you a +2 modifier.. so you have 8 hitpoints and not 6.

3) You have a +2 Fort Save due to that 14 con

4) Did you count in the racial +2 Craft Trap making and +2 Profession (Miner)?

5) You have search 2 times in your skill list, I think one of the two should be another skill =]

6) You really want to lose pick pocket for this game. I advise another skill instead like climb or tumble. I think climb would do very well.

Probeer je hier niet achterna te zitten ofzo, je bent blijkbaar best nieuw hierin dus probeer handje te helpen. Als je een keuze selectie niet snapt ofzo vraag of mail maar raak.

Grtz Kris.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 22, 2002)

okay, lemme explain 

I was very tired when I made the char, I always make chars on normal char sheets (gonna do that first now, and THEN translate them to a PC stat block.) I didn't include the kobold extra's.

I'll post the next char tonight, as I'm gonna redo all the chars I have in IC on P&P char sheets.

En ik ben niet nieuw in dnd (6 jaar), dus als ik fouten maak mag je me wel afstraffen.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

Hey guys, Maybe we shouldn't attack the wizard on sight, but start a conversation with it. If he is part of a tribe living in the region, we've got ourselves a problem if we kill him, if we talk to him, we could get allies, or a non-aggression treaty. Praka isn't the one to do this (Low self-esteem, low int, low charisma) but one of our 'self-appointed leaders' could do it, and show their ability to think past hackin' and slashin'.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm metagaming but... It's a random encounter so please. It's MEAT! I say we killem, we killem all! Kill them for the XL and take their weapons!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

I must admit that those javelins look very good and a longspear can be a very nice feature in a trap.

But let's first find out what's up with him. We can always kill him if he isn't important.

Or we can just ask him to hand over his weapons, bluffing that we are with more kobbo's

I'll leave the decision to anyone who's character will do such a thing.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 24, 2002)

/me takes a look atour HP, at the fact it's a random encounter, at the fact I have better things to do that IC day, I have plans to take over the damned world and euhmmm. I'm a female kobold and damned sexy at that. I saw you checking out my scales!

*KILL*


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

I guess it's out of my hands then, KILL!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 24, 2002)

I'll post my opinion when the DM tells me where my char. is.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 24, 2002)

=]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 31, 2002)

bump for the characters.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Jan 6, 2003)

Apologies, creamsteak - I unexpectedly found myself without Internet access for a fortnight.  

Also, a project has crept up on me that will keep me busy as heck over the coming months, so I won't be able to join your game after all.  

Have fun bringing down the mountain!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry to hear that m8. Good luck with it all, and hope to see ya back soon here on the boards!

Grtz, TFO


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2003)

Well, it's too everyone's advantage I guess, as the experience gets split less widely.


----------

